# Neve na Covilhã 2009-12-20



## PedroNTSantos (31 Dez 2009 às 18:58)

Covilhã a 20 de Dezembro de 2009; Para mais tarde recordar...

Fotos da minha irmã:













Fotos de Pedro Pinho - Fonte: blogue *Máfia da Cova*










Foto de Marta Nunes - Fonte: blogue *Máfia da Cova*







Vídeos: *SIC* e* Público*.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jan 2010 às 01:28)

Já de si disposta em anfiteatro como que um contraforte de um dos planaltos da Estrela lhe confere (na minha opinião) grande beleza, quando coberta de branco torna-se ainda mais cativante. Obrigado pela partilha...


----------

